

The 25 States Most Likely to Go Bankrupt - uptown
http://www.comcast.net/slideshow/news-statesmostlikelytogobankrupt/

======
makecheck
I hate "not in my backyard" stuff that assumes the rest of the world will be
just fine if a few places run into trouble.

If even a handful of entire states go bankrupt, the people outside of those
areas will not be immune to the effects. The same is true for a lot of other
things that happen in the world. This isn't something to be watched from the
sidelines, it's something that should receive real support. The story should
be, "here's how you can help these struggling areas".

(Oh, and thank you Comcast for insulting my WebKit-based browser and
suggesting I "upgrade" to something you "support". Time to join 2011 and stop
displaying these browser-sniffing pages.)

------
uptown
To avoid the slide-show:

1\. Rhode Island

2\. Connecticut

3\. Massachusetts

4\. Illinois

5\. Hawaii

6\. New Jersey

7\. New Hampshire

8\. Indiana

9\. Louisiana

10\. Oklahoma

11\. Montana

12\. West Virginia

13\. South Carolina

14\. Maine

15\. Kansas

16\. Vermont

17\. Mississippi

18\. Alaska

19\. Maryland

20\. Kentucky

21\. Missouri

22\. New Mexico

23\. New York

24\. South Dakota

25\. California

